# RMFC, First Furcon experience



## lupusperangelespennae (Aug 9, 2009)

My first Fur-con experience was not what i had expected. Not being an out going person it was about as hard as i thought it would be to get into a conversation with anyone. But I enjoyed myself, It was a fun time. Though i just kinda sat in the back during most of the panels I sat back and enjoyed listening to others ideas and thoughts about the subject at hand.

But like all fun things like that never seem to last. Only this one, reality didn't just bite me in the ass, It full force sucker punched me in the face. Friday the 7th I had paid for a badge, lost track of time and so had to pick it up on Sat. I couldn't have looked away for more then a few minuets to find that my wallet and all it's contents were suddenly missing. As one might guess i panicked quite a bit at first, I asked all the staff (and hotel staff) to check all the lost and founds. Nothing had turned up after an hour or two, but i did get a call. Getting my hopes up about it only to have the call making things worse. The bank was delivering bad news, well bad news for me. Some one had purchased something and put my account under. 

At this point I was hurt, frustrated and quickly becoming angry. All the hopes of it being turned in, with or with out the money inside still in side was gone, some one was already taking my bank card for a joy ride. Witch meant the thief had no intention of giving the wallet back or turning it in. It was bad enough that it had been stolen, but one thing that made it worse was that there was a good chance the culprit was a furry. Not saying that it is/was but being were I believed to lost it, everyone had to be wearing a con badge. 

I had already filled out all sorts of paper work, so that i may be contacted if it was turned in and asked some of the staff them selves to keep an eye out for it. So i moved on to asking my fellow furries for assistance. This is were the hurt really came in. When I asked them if they have seen and/or heard anything about a missing wallet, and if they haven't if they were willing could they keep an eye and ear out for it, I got a lot of expressions and gestures that looked to make me the one that was doing the wrong. Like I was being shot down for asking people to point out one of our own. 

By this time I was on the point of swelling with anger and pain. I had tears building in my eyes and instead of being offered a hug, let alone a "whats wrong?" or "you ok?" People moved away from me. One of the few times I really kinda could have gone for a hug from a stranger everyone stepped away from me. I can't say i really blame them, why would anyone want to ruin their good time to help someone like me. It just really hurt at that moment, feeling like a reject from all the brothers and sisters that were also out-casted by the norms of society. I know that nobody really cares right now, but a hug would still be nice.

All in all the con it's self was a fun and amazing time, But the pain and loss that i took, don't really compared with what i gained. No new friends, a few pieces of art, and about 70+ hours of work to make up for what was lost. *Sadly this wasn't a good first experience for me.*


----------



## Rithuld (Aug 11, 2009)

Awr :-(

Sorry you had a bad weekend! I was an attendee (In fact, I am still in the hotel) but hadn't heard about this wallet incident until I read your post. But what do you mean, "Someone like you?"


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, that's terrible. I'm really sorry you had such a rough time, and I hope things turn out okay for you. Some banks will just cancel your card and not hold you responsible for the purchases, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Aug 16, 2009)

I was at RMFC and am semi-local to Denver. I'm so sorry you had your wallet stolen. That would make anyone's experience suck. And, to be treated badly for it. Sorry that happened as well. Honestly, the way the staff and guests treated us, I wouldn't be surprised it if was one of them who stole your wallet. But, yes, it could have been a furry.
Don't hold the bad experience against us. CO furs are generally great folks!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 17, 2009)

Considering conventions are all about (unwarranted) hugs usually, these guys are bloody hypocrites, for the least.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 17, 2009)

Get a chain wallet, and attach the chain loop to your purse strap or pants or something.

Never, ever, NEVER leave your stuff unattended in a big city, EVER.
This is what happens when you do.

Also, furries aren't your "brothers and sisters."
Furry is an interest group, not a support group.


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your wallet, but I'm glad you learned that furries aren't all good just because we're furry.  Simply being a furry doesn't mean people are good.  In fact, I have a whole list of horror stories that only seem to revolve around people I've met through furry.

We're just another group of people out here.  Nothing special.  I hope you find more fun at your next conventions.


----------

